# WNBA Training Camp begins



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Some teams apparently started yesterday, Sunday, and today is media day. I will be checking Getty Images website for the updates throughout the day.

I heard that the May 5th preseason game conflicts with a scheduled Rocket's playoff game, so let's get behind our guys to take care of Dallas quickly! :clap:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Lets go Rockets!


go Comets


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Let's go Houston b-ball teams. :banana: 

4-ever_bball,
Did you ever find out if the Comets are holding an Open Practice this year?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't heard or seen anything...and the Rockets playoff schedule might impact something like that early on in the season, too.

I might have to call my ticket rep and see if they are doing something and I will let you know.

GO ROCKETS!!! WIN AGAIN TONIGHT!! :rbanana: :basket:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I just spoke with a STH's rep and they are trying to plan an open practice for the Comets, but the Rocket's playoff schedule is their number one priority in terms of getting everybody in and out of the facility in a timely fashion.

He also indicated that if the Rockets have to play on May 5th, the the Comets game "might" be moved up just one day. So that is good.

Bring it all on!!! Bball, H-town style...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> I just spoke with a STH's rep and they are trying to plan an open practice for the Comets, but the Rocket's playoff schedule is their number one priority in terms of getting everybody in and out of the facility in a timely fashion.
> 
> He also indicated that if the Rockets have to play on May 5th, the the Comets game "might" be moved up just one day. So that is good.
> 
> Bring it all on!!! Bball, H-town style...



Okay thanks.

Let's go Rockets!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Houston will have an Open Scrimmage on Sunday May 1, 2005 at 3:00 p.m. :banana: 


Too bad I won't be there.  Why couldn't they have it on any other day?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Houston will have an Open Scrimmage on Sunday May 1, 2005 at 3:00 p.m. :banana:
> 
> 
> Too bad I won't be there.  Why couldn't they have it on any other day?



At this point they are competing for gym time with the Rockets in the playoffs. I'll be there...I can't wait.

BTW...I just found out, and maybe everybody knows, that the Comets' May 5th game was actually moved to the 6th...

GO ROCKETS!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> At this point they are competing for gym time with the Rockets in the playoffs. I'll be there...I can't wait.
> 
> BTW...I just found out, and maybe everybody knows, that the Comets' May 5th game was actually moved to the 6th...
> 
> GO ROCKETS!!!



Actually, I didn't know. I love Friday games. :banana:


----------

